# How many skyscraper clusters are there in your metroplitian area?



## alnw5 (Jul 16, 2008)

Stop spamming with pointless pics :bash:

Here in London we have 2 main clusters - The City (financial district) anWarf (Docklands).


----------



## alnw5 (Jul 16, 2008)

That should say Canary Wharf....


----------



## dlbritnot (Apr 8, 2006)

This can be a hard question for LA to answer since there's high-rises and skyscrapers in a lot of places. The main centers are Downtown, Wilshire/Mid-City, and Century City. There are other clusters in Hollywood, Westwood, Sherman Oaks/Ventura Blvd, Universal City, and one beginning in San Pedro. Outside of LA city proper Long Beach, El Segundo, and Glendale have their own downtown clusters.


----------



## Mollywood (May 23, 2007)

Toronto has about 6 main clusters of skyscrapers within the city limits and a few in the outside suburbs.


----------



## lokinyc (Sep 17, 2002)

For New York, it makes sense to break Manhattan into Downtown/Financial District & Midtown, since there is a fairly large gap between the two. Also within the city limits, is downtown Brooklyn, Long Island City, Coney Island, Co-op City, Flushing and Queens West. The suburbs of White Plains, New Rochelle and Jersey City have very large skylines as well. I think i'm probably missing a few.


----------



## _00_deathscar (Mar 16, 2005)

staff said:


> ^^
> Holy shit, are you serious with that post? Such an invasion of photo spam should result in an instant ban in my opinion.
> 
> 
> Anyway, either Shanghai has hundreds of separate skyscraper clusters (including 7-8 large CBDs), or it has the world's largest single cluster. You decide..


Agreed - or at least a warning. 

Therew as absolutely no need for it.


----------



## gabrielbabb (Aug 11, 2006)

like...7 i think

Polanco 











New Polanco











Santa Fe











Reforma - Downtown











Interlomas



















Huixquilucan











Insurgentes Sur (north) - Del Valle/Napoles/Condesa











Insurgentes Sur (south) - Ajusco, it includes Six Flags


----------



## jlshyang (May 22, 2005)

Kuala Lumpur (6-7 clusters). 1 in the CBD and one each in some of the satelite towns in Greater Kuala Lumpur (Klang Valley).


----------



## QatPhils (Dec 14, 2006)

3 (soon 5)


----------



## raggedy13 (Jan 25, 2007)

Vancouver has quite a few tower clusters, mostly in the suburbs, with plenty of growth occurring in most of them. Aside from downtown Vancouver, the clusters don't really get any taller than ~110m/360ft, though there are some 150m/500ft+ towers planned for at least one of the other clusters.

Downtown Vancouver:








by Scott Hollis at flickr.com

North Vancouver:








by media.maven at flickr.com

West Vancouver:








by Spirit of Saint Louis at flickr.com

Metrotown (Burnaby):








by SiliconViper at flickr.com

Brentwood (Burnaby):








by linleshi at flickr.com

Richmond:








by Stephen Rees at flickr.com

I got a little tired of photo hunting so here are the rest sans photos.

-Edmonds (Burnaby)
-Lougheed (Burnaby)
-New Westminster
-Coquitlam
-Port Moody
-Surrey City Centre


----------



## qymekkam (Jul 11, 2008)

i guess you can say new york has one since the whole city is made out of skyscrapers


----------



## weird (Feb 24, 2006)

RafflesCity said:


> ^^
> What is that wheel structure? It looks interesting.


Sorry for being late answering.
This wheel structure is the Madrid's new Convention Centre (125m), currently preparing.

Some renders:








by Vizen









by Vizen


----------



## Ji-Ja-Jot (Jan 8, 2009)

Azia said:


> how many skyscraperclusters are there in your metroarea , here in berlin we have only one little , the potsdamer platz area ..


Oh, please, people of berlin. STOP to tell the world something about:
Potsdamer Platz = Skyline/ Skyscraper/ Urbanity/ etc. 
There is no "skyscrapercluster" in Berlin, yet.


----------



## Taylorhoge (Feb 5, 2006)

qymekkam said:


> i guess you can say new york has one since the whole city is made out of skyscrapers


No actually there are many other clusters not just on Manhattan Downtown BK,Jersey City,Newark,New Rochelle,MT Vernon,Astoria,White Plains,Stamford


----------



## Occit (Jul 24, 2005)

*Caracas has 3 skyscraper clusters*:



*- DOWNTOWN (GOVERNMENT ZONE)*

















*- PLAZA VENEZUELA (CENTER OF THE CITY)*

















*- CHACAO (CBD)*


----------



## ØlandDK (May 29, 2005)

Currently there are no cluster in Copenhagen. In the future there will probably be 3 small ones: Ørestad, Nordhavnen and the Carlsberg area.


----------



## goschio (Dec 2, 2002)

Frankfurt has three clusters. 

Banking district:









Niederad 









Eschborn:


----------



## bboy_u (Oct 5, 2005)

I would say Toronto has 7 clusters:
Financial District
Lakeshore
Yonge/Bloor
Yonge/Eglinton
Yonge/Sheppard-Finch Corridor
Mississauga City Centre
Scarborough City Centre


----------



## HD (Sep 17, 2003)

goschio said:


> Frankfurt has three clusters.



you forgot offenbach


----------



## goschio (Dec 2, 2002)

HD said:


> you forgot offenbach


Yes, indeed. 

Offenbach:


----------



## Kreicherisch (Sep 13, 2010)

In Bangkok, it's hard to figure how many clusters it has. I'd say 1 big cluster, the scattered one.


----------



## weava (Sep 8, 2007)

Kansas City has 3 (downtown, crown center, and the plaza)


























a fourth cluster if you include Overland Park(suburb)


----------



## apinamies (Sep 1, 2010)

0.


----------



## Mr_Dru (Dec 15, 2008)

*Amsterdam has 4 clusters*

*Zuid As/South Ax*









*Amsterdam West Teleport*









*Amsterdam Zuid-Oost/South-East*









*Amsterdam Amstel*


----------



## Dallas boi (Aug 22, 2009)

The Dallas-Fort Worth Metroplex (Dallas Metro Area) has high rises all over the metro, but the main skyscraper clusters are in Uptown Dallas, Downtown Dallas, and Downtown Fort Worth.


----------



## geoking66 (Jun 27, 2006)

None, I live in DC. But Arlington's got two main ones, though (Rosslyn-Ballston and Crystal/Pentagon City).


----------



## gabrielbabb (Aug 11, 2006)

8 I think

Polanco
New Polanco
Reforma - City Center
North Insurgentes Sur
South Insurgentes Sur
Interlomas
Huixquilucan
Santa Fé


----------



## NorthaBmore (Jul 17, 2008)

geoking66 said:


> None, I live in DC. But Arlington's got two main ones, though (Rosslyn-Ballston and Crystal/Pentagon City).


True there aren't any in DC proper. But in the suburbs there are several- Rosslyn-Ballston and Crystal City (which you mentioned) in addition to Bailey's Crossroads, Tysons Corner, Silver Spring, Bethesda, and Rockville. Obviously some of those are debatable.


----------



## ThatDarnSacramentan (Oct 26, 2008)

None, really.


----------



## NorthaBmore (Jul 17, 2008)

Here in Baltimore we have 2 main clusters (Downtown/Harbor East and Towson), with a 3rd smaller cluster (JHU-University Blvd.) and a 4th (Westport) under construction.


----------



## Dubai_Boy (May 21, 2003)

Abu Dhabi i would say is two clusters ....... Main island Cluster and the reem island cluster









Main Island
http://www.flickr.com/photos/tazrian/4830353880/










Reem island + a few of the other new nearby island cluster (i consider them one cluster personally)
http://www.flickr.com/photos/worldabudhabi/4848766169/sizes/l/in/photostream/




this example is years old since many of the super talls overlooking the corniche havent even broke ground yet , but its good enough to give you an idea









http://www.flickr.com/photos/stevetravels/3177352281/sizes/o/in/photostream/


----------



## pesto (Jun 29, 2009)

Very interesting how few simple "cores" are left, at least among the larger cities of the world.

For the Bay Area, the real high-rise district is the Financial District (SF). Oakland and San Jose are more medium rise but with many buildings. There are several smaller medium-rise clusters in SF proper and in San Mateo, Redwood City, Palo Alto, Walnut Creek and others.


----------



## Taller Better (Aug 27, 2005)

I suppose there would be three major ones in suburban Toronto, and one more in nearby city of Hamilton. Here is a cool photo posted today by one of our members of the suburban city of Mississauga's skyline with Toronto's in the backdrop:



Jasonzed said:


> Mississauga and her big brother...


----------



## .for.ce.br (Sep 1, 2010)

This is the main "core" of highrises (we don't have skyscrapers here, just highrises and "medium-rises") of *Fortaleza, Brazil*:










The red arrow in the bottom left is just to show the measure of 1 kilometer in the Google Maps image.

This main core has developed around the *Aldeota* district. There are other small clusters of highrises outside this core, but 90% of the highrises are inside it. 

This is the core seen from airplane:











(Note: by "highrise" and "mediumrise" I mean any building with 12 or more floors, that obviously need to have elevators / lifts).


----------



## Aceventura (May 6, 2007)

Miami has I don't know....a lot.

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1222297&page=2



>


----------



## pdxor (May 30, 2010)

Portland has three high rise clusters but no real skyscrapers: Downtown, the Lloyd District, South Waterfront, and four if you count the Pearl District as separate from Downtown.


----------



## Taller Better (Aug 27, 2005)

I took some photos from a new midtown condo last week of various clusters of skylines around Toronto:

downtown:










midtown:










uptown, mostly around Yonge and Eglinton:










more uptown... a bit south and to the west. St. Clair Avenue:










Scarborough Town Centre in the distance, and closer are buildings clustered on the Don Valley:










a cluster up on highway 401, or some such place:










Mississauga:


----------



## Skyrazer (Sep 9, 2009)

Sydney I can think of four:

CBD
North Sydney
Parramatta
Chatswood


----------



## VECTROTALENZIS (Jul 10, 2010)

Here in Stockholm we have two areas with taller buildings, the city-center and Kista, though the buildings are low and maybe considered highrises...


----------



## diablo234 (Aug 18, 2008)

Houston has four skyscraper clusters.

Downtown:









Texas Medical Center (foreground):









Uptown (Galleria area) & Greenway Plaza:


----------



## Manila-X (Jul 28, 2005)

Here is a panoramic shot I took of Metro Manila from San Mateo Rizal. It shows every skyline cluster in the metro excluding Filinvest Corporate City.


----------



## -Corey- (Jul 8, 2005)

For San Diego, California I think it's just 5.
Downtown San Diego








University City









Coronado









Mission Valley, The Silicon Valley of Southern California









La Joya


----------

